# Remember COL Martha Raye -  RIP 10/19/1994



## x SF med (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is why I chose to include her in the Fallen Special Operators section

http://www.colonelmaggie.com/index.htm

President Lyndon Johnson awarded her an Honorable Green Beret and the Rank of LTC.  The men of Special Forces treated her as "one of our own" and as a LTC.  She also received the Presidential Medal of Freedom.  She is buried at Ft. Bragg, NC  on the Main Post Cemetary, in the SF section, with full SF honors, and her rank.

We need more public figures like COL Maggie, I don't think we'll find them today.

De Oppresso Liber, Colonel Maggie, and Thank You, for everything you did.


----------



## Dame (Sep 17, 2010)

Minus the fame (cuz I ain't talented like that), Colonel Maggie was what I always wanted to be.  She is my role model.  I only wish I could live up to her.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 18, 2010)

RIP COL Maggie, your men sure loved you.

I've been honored to read several first hand accounts of encounters with her, what a woman.


----------



## tova (Sep 19, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 19, 2010)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 19, 2010)

I did not know.. That is awesome.  Thanks for posting


----------



## Centermass (Sep 20, 2010)

Met her many years ago along with Dick Meadows and Bud Sydnor. She was an absolute class act, a true patriot and a stalwart supporter of the entire military, especially SF.

Definitely one of a kind. 

Godspeed Maggie.


----------



## pardus (Sep 20, 2010)

RIP Mam.

Thank you.


----------



## car (Sep 22, 2010)

My chapter of the 82nd Airborne Assoc in Monterey held a Maggie's Drop-in Day every year. Up until she died, LTC Maggie attended all of them. There are almost as many pics of her in the American Legion hall (actually in Marina, CA) as there are of MoH and DSC recipients on the walls there. It was an "All Airborne" chapter, so we welcomed paratroopers from all units and services. But, LTC Maggie would show up......as long as she could.

RB and I drove Pardus by the cemetary  Friday, and I told him the story. 

RIP ma'am. And, thank you!


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 22, 2010)

Great women, Rest easy Ma'am!


----------



## sfmike (Oct 3, 2010)

Colonel Jim Beard and I used to drive Maggie's Jeep in the All Airborne Parade in Marina each year.  Maggie, I'll miss you!


----------



## MS_girl (Oct 3, 2010)

Heard so many wonderful stories about this amazing lady <3 RIP !!


----------

